# Advice for Showering & Staying Clean



## Loaf

A lot of things can be solved by simply taking a shower. Wherever and whenever you can. Being dirty doesn't give you crust punk points or make you ride trains better. It makes you smell like shit and contract skin diseases like staph and MRSA. So the biggest thing to do is take a shower once or twice a week or whenever offered. Remember you don't lose crust punk points if you do!


----------



## Ravie

i agree. and if you have bugs, you either have to wash or toss those pants youve been wearing for a year straight.


----------



## Loaf

fuck yeah!


----------



## hartage

A traveler friend of mine swears by those expensive hiking clothes. He said the anti-microbial pants/shirt/underwear that you can get at REI are worth it. He swears he can get away with 2 months no shower AND not stink. Any input on that from others that have tried these anti-microbial clothes ?


----------



## Gudj

I disagree with two of your points Loaf: Smelling like human does give you punk points, and I smell again within hours of my shower when I do take them. 

Since this is in the health section and not the fashion section though, 
Showering with soap can help prevent bugs right? But does it really help fungus that much? I am pretty fortunate about not contracting skin conditions (except a fucking terrible case of athletes foot), but am curious what anyone knows about the effectiveness of soap in preventing/treating skin conditions.


----------



## mkirby

I personally am not offended by the smell of human...if it's a friend of mine I actually appreciate a familiar smell. 

However, a shower is nice to get rid of that dirt tan every now and then. 

There aren't really too many health risks associated with being dirty (staph, yes, if you get dirt in wounds, and there's always bugs) but that greasy-haired, mud-caked feeling you get after going awhile without bathing can suck.

Nobody should go without a bath just because they think it's uncool.

Personally, I prefer jumping in a lake, river, or ocean to a shower. It's free!


----------



## Beegod Santana

Showering is wwaayy over rated. I think I smell worse immediately after taking a shower than I do after a month of not showering. If I'm gonna be hitching, I try to shower just to make it easier for the drivers, but if I'm hopping, I'll just wait till I get where I'm going. Gotta keep that protective layer of dirt to keep the immunities up ya know?


----------



## Loaf

I didn't say use soap and I never said every day. Just when you might need one. I like the smell of human too. No deodrant or anything like that but, I mean sometimes you need to get that dead skin off of you.


----------



## Dirty Rig

Even if you can't get to a shower regularly, KEEP YER CROTCH CLEAN! Go into a bathroom, lather up a paper towel, and scrub and rise that shit. Crotch rot is nasty, uncomfortable, and easily preventable. Plus, afterwards, you feel like a million bucks. Same goes for your feet.


----------



## smellyskelly

yes! keep your shit clean haha.


----------



## BelCh

Surprsingly, I have not gotten to manny funny looks, or rude comments ; sitting on public restroom counters washing my feet. I classify feet under super important! I like that game if you pass out with your shoes on ya get elfed ... and While we are on showers! The best way to get someone to shower is to elf em. Get the entire face a nice shaggy to dope look  "so wronge": Agree'd that there is nothing wrong with smelling human, my hair does wonderfull things when not washed, I never turn down a chance to get a rinse. or better a dip  DIRT Tattoo is well, not something I'm going for. Boot rot is no fun ither ...

Edit: i heard that soap accually attractes buggs ...


----------



## hartage

Human smell is human smell. Offensive smell is rotting body oils skin flakes and dirt. Much like rotting food left out. There was a dramatic drop in disease and death rates when frequent bathing became the norm brought about by indoor plumbing. There was also a drop in disease and death rates when the romans instituted closed sewage passages instead of open trenches to transport sewage away.

There are some benefits to generating antibodies by exposing yourself to common bacteria. This enables being able to consume items or be in environments where a non-acclimated person would suffer. But geez. Some people turn it into some sort of religion. Get dirty and disgusting all you want. If you really believe more dirty and more bacteria is better then eat your own crap. Eat everything that is nasty and disgusting. Pile that bacteria high and deep. I mean more antibodies the better right ? When the truth of it all finally dawns on you. You'll do the same thing as the rest of us do. Keep clean.


----------



## hartage

BelCh said:


> Edit: i heard that soap accually attractes buggs ...



I bet it is the fragrance put in some soaps that may attract bugs. Try using the non-scented soaps. I stay clean and use soap. There are no bugs on me.


----------



## Livingpastense

Showers are important i think fuck bathing every day but at least once a week. even bird baths are easy.


----------



## Ravie

Gudj said:


> I disagree with two of your points Loaf: Smelling like human does give you punk points, and I smell again within hours of my shower when I do take them.
> 
> Since this is in the health section and not the fashion section though,
> Showering with soap can help prevent bugs right? But does it really help fungus that much? I am pretty fortunate about not contracting skin conditions (except a fucking terrible case of athletes foot), but am curious what anyone knows about the effectiveness of soap in preventing/treating skin conditions.



actually if you use the right kind of soap it can prevent infection, skin/foot/arm pit fungus, and can heal your boot-rott. Yeah, i know you smell worse after showering, but its not about smell at all. and yes, people realy do not shower because they think it gives em punk points. then a week later they're complaining about their balls rotting away...fucking.wash.your.balls.and.or.kittie.


----------



## Ravie

hartage said:


> I bet it is the fragrance put in some soaps that may attract bugs. Try using the non-scented soaps. I stay clean and use soap. There are no bugs on me.



this is only true with head lice. they prefer clean hair because its easier to move around in. but soap and body lice, no. body lice realy dont care wether your covered in honey, shit, or daisy tears.


----------



## Loaf

The worst ones are the kids who have access to a shower and just won't take one. That is being stubborn! But, yeah simple fix to a few problems that you can encounter on the road. Go to the truck stops and ask if you can get a wash or just go to the nearest gas station and lather up right there in the sink who cares! Dirt is an accent until it becomes a fucking thick layer and rubs off of you on to other things. You know you are in trouble when you try to take a poop and gag from the fumes that come up from your pants being taken down.


----------



## wartomods

two words: sponge bath


----------



## Atilla the Hun

Dunno if this works or if it's even practical, but it's an idea I've had in my head for a while. Double up a plastic grocery bag, fill with water, hang bag somewhere above head, and poke holes in the bag. Instant shower! 

Also, I've heard of people taking baths in swimming pools, but I wouldn't do it because there's a reason why people take showers AFTER swimming.


----------



## Dirty Rig

For those of you at Best Friends' Day: the James River did not count as a bath 

I always wonder when I'm bathing in lakes and rivers if I'm actually cleaner than the water is.


----------



## Gudj

Dirty Rig said:


> Even if you can't get to a shower regularly, KEEP YER CROTCH CLEAN! Go into a bathroom, lather up a paper towel, and scrub and rise that shit. Crotch rot is nasty, uncomfortable, and easily preventable. Plus, afterwards, you feel like a million bucks. Same goes for your feet.




I think it's sort of funny that this is a semi-heated topic. 

Anyway, I am in full support of bird-baths!!! (like described above)


----------



## john1158

i like to drink beer in the shower.....
nothing beats a nice hot shower and a nice cold beer.......


----------



## flashinglights

Heard a tip from a hitchhiker this year: leave gallon jugs of water in the sun for your shower. Hot water! This probably does work best outside of the winter.


----------



## RenegadeGypsy

john1158 said:


> i like to drink beer in the shower.....
> nothing beats a nice hot shower and a nice cold beer.......


 you sir, are godly...and i will be trying this lol


----------



## mkirby

RenegadeGypsy said:


> you sir, are godly...and i will be trying this lol



omg me too


----------



## john1158

my room mates are always mad at me cuz i leave beer cans in the shower.....
at least its not 40 bottles....
or even worse broken 40 bottles.....


----------



## TBone

I love a beer in the shower it makes it even more enjoyable. I like to crank up some tunes, have a beer and enjoy the shower. I don't always do it but it's ok to splurge sometimes.


----------



## Dirty Rig

john1158 said:


> i like to drink beer in the shower.....
> nothing beats a nice hot shower and a nice cold beer.......



Drinking a six-pack in the shower is the greatest feeling any man, womyn, or child can experience. Bathing aside, just bring 6 beers in the shower, chug-a-lug, and step out.

It'll feel better than soap.
[don't mind ol' Dirty Rig. he's drunk already]


----------



## Rash L

john1158 said:


> i like to drink beer in the shower.....
> nothing beats a nice hot shower and a nice cold beer.......



I have a friend who brings hot dogs into the shower with him... he kind of makes me wonder though....


----------



## Dirty Rig

I like yer friend already.


----------



## Loaf

I smoke cigarettes in the shower. Ask me how that works haha.


----------



## Dirty Rig

Blunts in a bubble-bath, baby.


----------



## Rash L

Dirty Rig said:


> Blunts in a bubble-bath, baby.



OH GODS YES!!!
or even just a nice bowl...
it combines 2 of my favorite past-times EVER....
I love my bubble baths.


----------



## Smallredbox

Hmm I've had shrooms while taking a shower in the dark, does that count? 

Oh, I had some cherry koolaid as well


----------



## flashinglights

Me and my ex used to smoke pot in the shower with the bathroom fan on in her parent's house. I think they knew anyway.


----------



## smellsea

stop eating mcdonalds 3 times a day and maybe you won't smell so bad. showering is done when needed, no more, no less... you know unless you don't have access to it. why waste water by showering every day?


----------



## TBone

Who said anything about showering everyday? I've not had one in a few but I'm not smelling like a bag full of assholes and sauerkraut. When the funk arises take care of it when you can. Human smell is one thing but if you smell like you've shit your pants that's fucking gross. If you eat hot dogs, smoke a cig while downing a six pack after a blunt while tripping on shrooms in the shower even better.


----------



## Ravie

dude i'm staying at my moms for a little right now 100% full shower access and i still only shower once or twice a week lol but yes, smoking bud in the bath is genuinely the shit. now beer and bud is even better, then a cigarette after.


----------



## sprout

I just saw an old friend of mine, he is this crazy chemist type. He bought me this stuff... essentially Chlorophyll in a bottle. The benefits are merely that it is a deodorizer that you ingest. He said he experimented with it not too long ago, just to see whether or not it worked and went five weeks without showering or wearing deodorant and no one around him noticed any sort of body odor from him. I suppose I will try it, for the hell of it (but I will still take regular showers).


----------



## Smallredbox

That actually sounds pretty interesting. Lets us know how it works out.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

At the risk/disregard of sounding like a hippie, not showering isn't what causes most the problems, its western clothing. As it turns out, creating warm, dark, damp spaces full of decomposing organic material, part of which is fecal matter and urine, might just cause foul odors and bacterial growth. Crazy, I know, but true.

We need to bring back more sensible fashions, like the loin cloth.



P.S. Atilla the Hun and flashinglights, why not just buy a solar shower? They cost like 7 bucks, are pretty light and can be rolled up, and are designed to heat up fast.


----------



## Loaf

but, I don't think catching on the fly in a loin cloth is going to turn out so well, or be very fun.


----------



## Ravie

yeah the lion cloth may encourage wild critters to show too much love too, if you get my drift... plus lion just seems too warm in the summer.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Ravie said:


> yeah the lion cloth may encourage wild critters to show too much love too, if you get my drift... plus lion just seems too warm in the summer.



Well, you might be a little cooler if you wear a loin cloth rather than a lion. The only cooler outfit would be a hip cloth or nudity.

I didn't figure there would be any takers. I just wanted to point out that the need for showers is _not_ because of the human body.


----------



## Loaf

sounds like a dare to me, so next train I catch on the fly will be naked.


----------



## Birdy

Dirty Rig said:


> Blunts in a bubble-bath, baby.


Ya know, I think I'll try that this weekend. My mom's got one of those awesome jaccuzzi tubs. The thing is huge! That's the only time I enjoy baths. The bathtub at my house is too fucking small to bubble bath in so it's only showers for me.

I don't like taking a shower too often,
1. I'm lazy and by time I think about taking a shower I'm too tired to stand there and go through that whole routine.
2. If I only take a shower like twice a week, it feels soooooooooo much better than if you take one every day.
3. Clean hair sucks. It sticks up every direction and doesn't do what I want it to.


----------



## wartomods

I think sponge baths are the solution


----------



## Smallredbox

wartomods said:


> I think sponge baths are the solution



I agree :cheers:


----------



## Ravie

Loaf said:


> sounds like a dare to me, so next train I catch on the fly will be naked.



haha that should be like a show. "dirty, naked, and trainhopping." all it consists of is naked dirty kids hopping trains. i swear it would replace my porn.


----------



## Loaf

oh, man..... I dread train porn. They already have a train vampire movie.


----------



## Dirty Rig

Maybe it's because of my notorious affinity for pornography, but my fellow travel-friends constantly ask me if I've ever ran into train-porn. I can't say I ever have, but I also can't say I've ever really looked. 

What's this train vampire movie you speak of?


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Well, train sex is common. But its all Japenese transit. Never seen freight train porn. However, to save the innocent heteros out there, realize that if you try to look up "train sex", you are going to learn about gay orgies.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Dirty Rig said:


> Maybe it's because of my notorious affinity for pornography, but my fellow travel-friends constantly ask me if I've ever ran into train-porn. I can't say I ever have, but I also can't say I've ever really looked.



I haven't personally seen it yet, but my friend who works in a porn arcade told me that there's a train-hopping porn movie on sellyoursextape.com. He said there's also a few rainbow traveler couples on there as well.

Not a bad way to make a buck w/ your road mamma if you ask me. Just gotta have a video camera.

Sorry for this being way off-topic...

Always shower after performing in a prono, I guess is the moral here.


----------



## Loaf

I used to be a train hopper, now I am a train humper. Anyhow.. shower always...

and @dirtyRig I think it is called "Wonderlost" or something I just saw some shitty trailer for it at some point, it might not even be a vampire movie but, it looked like it sucked.


----------



## smellsea

sprout said:


> I just saw an old friend of mine, he is this crazy chemist type. He bought me this stuff... essentially Chlorophyll in a bottle. The benefits are merely that it is a deodorizer that you ingest. He said he experimented with it not too long ago, just to see whether or not it worked and went five weeks without showering or wearing deodorant and no one around him noticed any sort of body odor from him. I suppose I will try it, for the hell of it (but I will still take regular showers).






Chlorophyll? more like BOREOPHYLL!


----------



## wokofshame

made me think about this.... my stone age friend was washing his junk in the sink in a county fairgrounds bathroom. cop walks in. "it's mine officer, i can wash it as fast as i want to"


----------



## Ravie

haha MURT, thats awesome. Once I was in a wal-mart bathroom, one leg up on the sink washing my stuff and a lady walks out of the stall, looks at me, i looks at her and smile, and she goes on washing her hands next to me and leaves haha gotta love the normies that get it lol


----------



## WindWalker1970

> If you eat hot dogs, smoke a cig while downing a six pack after a blunt while tripping on shrooms in the shower even better.



I went on a all day hike and that evening soaked in a tub with a beer in hand. The perfect ending to a perfect day. :drinking:

I like to get clean and it does help to hitch, but not everyday. I'm growing my hair out longer now (winter) and it feels and does better when wearing it naturally without washing for a week. It's a pain in the ass to manage right after washing. :thebird:

As for your junk and feet, yup you need to keep those clean. Duh. Last 2 place you want an infection. Bird baths for those areas are a must while traveling and squating.


----------



## nitepeepole

bore-0hphyll ha. why is this even a discussion. it's akin to arguing are you for or against rape. wash...at least fukkng once a week. at least.


----------



## Gudj

nitepeepole said:


> why is this even a discussion. it's akin to arguing are you for or against rape. wash...at least fukkng once a week. at least.



That is the new stupidest thing I have read on this site.


----------



## smellyskelly

Gudj said:


> That is the new stupidest thing I have read on this site.



agreed.


----------



## Rash L

nah, on this site!? I've read a lot of idiotic posts on this site....


----------



## Loaf

How to Take a Shower


It's important to know what you are really supposed to do while in the shower. As obvious as it may seem, taking a shower properly can get you cleaner and healthier.


Steps
Remove your clothes. Place your clothes in an area where they will not get wet. (The toilet is not the best place, as it can harbor germs.)
Turn on the water to your preferred temperature. Check the position of the shower head, to be sure that water is spraying downward rather than out of the enclosure.
Check the temperature frequently, and as soon as the temperature is correct, carefully step into the shower.
Wet your entire body. Make sure your whole head is wet.
Massage a small amount of shampoo into your scalp. You need to gently rub each part of your scalp, making sure all the strands are sudsy. Shampooing your hair is more to clean the scalp, than to clean the hair. Do not let it sit too long unless it is instructed by your specific shampoo. If you don't know check the back for instructions.
Thoroughly rinse all of the shampoo out of your hair.
Next, apply conditioner to the ends of hair and work your way up, and let it sit for two to three minutes.
For men with full beard use a soft shampoo on your facial hair, one that doesn't have a strong scent. Wash twice.
Wet your washcloth well. Put a small amount of facial soap onto the washcloth and gently clean your face. Rinse all soap off thoroughly.
Pour your bath soap onto your washcloth or pouf and scrub yourself all over. It is best at the hands and feet. Remember to wash behind the ears, back of the neck, and in between each toe. Make sure you are cleaning under each arm pit, and your private areas. This may embarrass you, but remember: No one can see you clean yourself in the shower. These are important areas that can make you smell bad if you do not clean daily.
Rinse off the conditioner and soap, you may need to run your hands through your hair and make sure all the conditioner is rinsed out. If you do not wash out all the conditioner, this will make your hair greasy.
Give yourself a final rinse.
Rinse the tub or shower stall so that there is no sign of your visit other than drops of water. Be sure all hairs, soap, and shower debris is washed down the drain.
Turn off the water, make sure it is turned off tightly.
Exit the shower. Standing on the rug or mat, gently dry your head, face, torso, abdonminal area, pelvic region, legs, and feet. If you have done this carefully, the only water should be on the shower mat or rug, not on the rest of the floor.
Put your clean clothes on, starting with clean underwear, followed by clean clothes and socks or a bathrobe.


[edit]Tips
If you are worried about getting shampoo in your eyes while rinsing out the suds, keep a washcloth nearby in the shower and close your eyes while rinsing. When you are done rinsing, get the washcloth and gently rub your eyes to make sure no soap or shampoo got in your face. Open your eyes carefully.
If you want to smell fragrant, use a special shower gel like Black Amethyst.
Some shampoos have conditioner built in with them, which is good for people that don't want to waste time conditioning or are on a tight schedule.
OPTIONAL- If you want to really keep your long hair smooth and soft, I suggest bringing a (waterproof) comb or brush into the shower with you, putting some conditioner on it, and brushing thoroughly through your hair. It reaches the 'back' of your hair and the areas that your fingers don't normally reach.


----------



## wokofshame

You forgot to mention peeing in the shower. that's essential.


----------



## Rash L

eeeek! shampoo, conditioner, facial soap, regular soap, beard shampoo...... that sure is a lot to carry around...


----------



## The Cheshire

George Carlin squared this away for me a few years back. Armpits asshole crotch and teeth! I was good to go once a week but the new job doesnt dig it...


----------



## SLAW

i take chlorophyll. mainly all summer when i'm sweating like madwoman. it helps cut down on the stink. you'll still smell - but if you were smelling pretty bad, specially from a poor diet, it will make your smell a lot less funky.

but i am in love with a good stink. i have a few people whose stink i love.


----------



## Dirty Rig

Loaf said:


> How to Take a Shower...





i literalol'd


----------



## Cardboard

hartage said:


> I bet it is the fragrance put in some soaps that may attract bugs. Try using the non-scented soaps. I stay clean and use soap. There are no bugs on me.


Not sure if it's true or not, but I heard that it's not so much attracting them, as it is making it mre hospitable. something like lice can hold onto clean hair better than hair that is unwashed (not neccesarily dirty, but natural oils that you wash away when you use soap).
I've got the little fuckers now though, and my head was really dirty.


----------



## CrustLife_guard

bath when you need to. If you have a cut/abrasion/tattoo wash the area regularly. I have some of those REI underwear: they don't smell that much, but I'm not really a fan. They don't dry out as quickly as they advertise. Quick bandanna baths are the best, especially when on the road. I don't shower often, but I enjoy it when I do. I don't shower often cuz I don't need to. When I'm dumpstering/trainhopping a lot a shower more then when I'm bumming around town. If you like fancy showers I suggest my ultimate favorite shower of all time: Some delicious tobacco from your favorite pipe while drinking Irish coffee. I like to make every shower special.


----------



## psychoviolinist

When i was going to uni and squatting we would all sign up to a gym for a months free trial membership and use their showers. worked pretty good untill we ran out of gyms as there where only 4 in town. so then we just stopped bathing, it was waaaay easier 
Ever since then ive been a once a weeker with a sponge under the arm pits every now and then.


----------



## Hottboxx

im qnti-soap and water...when it rains i take my sirt off and rub off the tan....my dirt ;ayer blocks my stench


----------



## Blackout

dirty kids


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Shit when im on the road the last thing on my mind is a shower. maybe once every 2 weeks or so. and i dont take showers. Ill find a gas sation bathroom and rinse and shit there. Or a lake or river or something. I don't think it gives me "crust points" for not showering, I'm just too lazy, don't care, thinking more about getting to my destination. Ive never caught bugs or anything by not showering. I got scabies once, but that was from direct contact from another who had it.


----------



## wildboy860

for sure. when traveling I don't shower for over a week easily, when in a house I shower once a week maybe. I never got bugs or anything either.


----------



## Franny

Gudj said:


> Showering with soap can help prevent bugs right? But does it really help fungus that much? I am pretty fortunate about not contracting skin conditions (except a fucking terrible case of athletes foot), but am curious what anyone knows about the effectiveness of soap in preventing/treating skin conditions.



In my experience, soap makes these things worse. Lemongrass is the uber-cure for fungus. If you can get the oil, use that, otherwise make a poultice of it for your feet. The fungus will die and start oozing out. It will look like dried blood, so don't be alarmed. 

And for the record, I do shower. Frequently even. But soap and shampoo I haven't used in years. And all the ringworm, athlete's foot, yeast, etc. that I used to have quite often when I used soap doesn't happen very often to me at all now.

Water is just fine for cleansing. Just use friction (loofah, rag, rock, whatever). Yeah, infections happen, but not more frequently for lack of soap in my experience. I'd get into a long rant about over-sanitation and mutant bacteria but I'm holding myself back for now. If I'm really really dirty, like covered in grease or something, I use baking soda on occasion (or vinegar for hair) but I think it's a terrible misconception that something or someone can only be clean if it's been lathered in a myriad of chemicals.

....And honestly, the smell of soap now makes me kinda want to barf. I'd probably be crawling out of my skin if I had to smell that on myself all the time. It's rare that I can smell the human smell through the perfume on other people, but I really appreciate it when I do. And I don't much care if other people think I'm "dirty" or "smell bad" for smelling like a Franny is supposed to smell.


----------



## skelabunny

I ALSO enjoy a nice cold beer in the shower. 
You should try n play that game where you bring a 6 pack in the shower and you gotta drink them all before they get warm... LOL


----------



## psychoviolinist

skelabunny said:


> I ALSO enjoy a nice cold beer in the shower.
> You should try n play that game where you bring a 6 pack in the shower and you gotta drink them all before they get warm... LOL



i assume cold showers would be cheating then?


----------



## Peregrin

A prost to drinking beer in the shower!

I haven't seen this covered anywhere, but where do you wash your ass on the road? I am all for the pirate shower/bird bath, whatever you want to call it... but where are some places that offer showers that are easily accessible? I will suggest camp grounds, some rest stops, marinas, and public beaches. I have bathed in rivers before too, thats kind of refreshing.


----------



## Franny

Peregrin- go into one of those cookie cutter suburban neighborhoods early in the morning. Find a lawn with its sprinklers on. Use it as a bidet.


----------



## keg

just took first hot shower in 7 months.felt strange.


----------



## sleep

Peregrin said:


> A prost to drinking beer in the shower!
> 
> I haven't seen this covered anywhere, but where do you wash your ass on the road? I am all for the pirate shower/bird bath, whatever you want to call it... but where are some places that offer showers that are easily accessible? I will suggest camp grounds, some rest stops, marinas, and public beaches. I have bathed in rivers before too, thats kind of refreshing.




I use a water bottle with a sports cap which makes a half assed bidet.


----------



## angelenesdreams

sleep said:


> I use a water bottle with a sports cap which makes a half assed bidet.



that's bloody-fucking brilliant. i dunno why i never thought of that, but thank you. :applaud:


----------



## jobe

Ive had way too many battles with MRSA/ staph infections to not shower whenever I can. After a golf ball size boil under my armpit I showered whenever I had the chance at like a friends house or whatever. My house now is the first place Ive lived with a shower in like 3 years so i use it quite often.


----------



## anne

I just use baking soda instead of washing my hair with shampoo or using deodorant. Shampoo strips out oils from your hair and makes it so it needs to be washed more frequently and the commercially made deodorants that actually work are made with aluminum which is a bad idea. I know a lot of you like to keep it natural, but using baking soda makes it so your clothes stay cleaner and skin feels better for longer. Plus, it's also awesome for toothpaste/mouthwash and really cheap.


----------



## Franny

Anne might have a different method than I, but this is how I use it:
for shampoo- dump some on head. wet head. rub around on head. rinse.
for soap- wet something (rag, loofah, hand). add baking soda. rub on self. rinse.
for toothpaste- wet toothbrush. dip in baking soda. brush. rinse.

It's especially nice for living light because it's all personal hygiene stuff in one. And it washes produce. And just about anything else really. And it's a crappy tasting yet effective antacid.


----------



## hg14

just took a shower, I feel better it's 1:54 here think I'll go to sleep now


----------



## anne

rememberusername said:


> Could you elaborate on how you use baking soda? Just pour some in your hand and rub into desired areas? Daily? Apply a little to your tooth brush and brush like normal?
> 
> =)



I use the same methods as Franny for soap and toothpaste. 

For my hair, I put about a teaspoon sized amount in a cup and fill it about half way with water, swirl it around until it’s dissolved then slowly pour it on my scalp, rub it in and rinse. I only wash my hair about once a week. When I used shampoo, my hair would start to look gross after a day or two but this lasts way longer. 

For deodorant, I dust a tiny bit of baking soda in my pits with an old makeup brush.

Also, if my hair starts to look greasy or feels itchy from wearing my hat between showers, sometimes I’ll dust on a tiny bit of corn starch. You can use that on your feet or any other body part too. It’ll absorb excess oils or moisture without irritating skin. Just don’t put on too much or it’ll show.


----------



## electricwizard

john1158 said:


> i like to drink beer in the shower.....
> nothing beats a nice hot shower and a nice cold beer.......



Its also nice to take a shower with sunglasses and look straight into the pouring water.


----------



## Dameon

I'm never showering again. I'm just going to run around in a loin cloth and never ever shower. Take that, modern civilization!


----------



## logan714

shower all the time

soap i have been useing this for 20+ years

http://www.drbronner.com/

l


----------



## Rash L

Dameon said:


> I'm never showering again. I'm just going to run around in a loin cloth and never ever shower. Take that, modern civilization!



I could see you doing this, and I think its a great idea.


----------



## boucaneer

mkirby said:


> I personally am not offended by the smell of human...if it's a friend of mine I actually appreciate a familiar smell.
> 
> However, a shower is nice to get rid of that dirt tan every now and then.
> 
> There aren't really too many health risks associated with being dirty (staph, yes, if you get dirt in wounds, and there's always bugs) but that greasy-haired, mud-caked feeling you get after going awhile without bathing can suck.
> 
> Nobody should go without a bath just because they think it's uncool.
> 
> Personally, I prefer jumping in a lake, river, or ocean to a shower. It's free!


 


yeah lake or river much better. you might not want all that flouride being osmosised into ones skin to try to make one compliant, flouride and all the other drugs they put into the residential water systems.

you can buy or make reverse osmosis hand pumps for taking the floride out of the water which used presure to force to water through the filter to drink and wash but it also strips important minerals out of the water to so have get those minerals from somwhere else.

perhaps you could have a body wash like the romans did, but with water and a cloth instead of olive oil and a knife.


----------



## WapatoGreyer

"I think I smell worse immediately after taking a shower than I do after a month of not showering." 

Haha I'm familiar with this as well.


----------



## Dirty Rig

WapatoGreyer said:


> "I think I smell worse immediately after taking a shower than I do after a month of not showering."
> 
> Haha I'm familiar with this as well.



Someone told me this has to do with your pores being clogged with dirt, and when you shower the pores are opened, releasing the stink.

Personally, this sounds like utter bullshit, but still the only "answer" I've heard to the "why do i stink after a shower" question.


----------



## Rash L

rememberusername said:


> anyone else lick themselves clean?



this process usually leaves me itchy and sometimes a little dry-skinned. Not something I would recommend for regular use.


----------



## boucaneer

baby wipes or those little wet towel's from k.f.c,

for a geniflexion wash, both armpits, face and groin. you dont even have to take ya clothes off.


----------



## JahDucky

Gudj said:


> I disagree with two of your points Loaf: Smelling like human does give you punk points, and I smell again within hours of my shower when I do take them.



Its one thing to smell like human(I love the smell of armpit...pheromones are amazing. Im getting all flustered just thinking about em) But to smell like dirty vagina, poop crusted butt hole and like you may have abscess teeth is a whole 'nother story.


----------



## bmb

my reasons(a little rant):i love taking showers, especially when i have access to one. and i like to dress nice and have clean clothes when i home-bum it up in cities(which is alot), it's my cop repellent...when i travel i get dirty,its bound to happen(to anyone), but there's no reason to avoid cleaning your ass when you have every opportunity too. staying dirty for extra "crust" or "punk" points is pointless and childish, hell i don't even consider myself either of those two labels,a little off topic but yeah...take a shower for health reasons and to smell good you dirty hippie(s)!(comment not directed toward anyone on this site, merely a sarcastic remark).


----------



## bmb

Iwould like to add: in addition to my unnatural obsession with bathing, i try to use natural deodorant as well after i shower or take a bath(which I find to be more relaxing than a simple shower and gets the dirt off better), i enjoy the smell. after reading thru this thread I'm glad to see that most people have enough common sense to bath, we aren't a bunch of cavemen or what have you.i find that some kids might think that they might be called oogles for (wearing semi-clean/new clothes) and looking clean, i personally don't really give a fuck though. that's all.


----------



## wildboy860

I like the fact that after I shower I still can smell my own funk. I like it even better when I'm so dirty, that I have to take liek 2 or 3 showers to be fully clean again. "Crusty Hippy"


----------



## Dirty Rig

skelabunny said:


> I ALSO enjoy a nice cold beer in the shower.
> You should try n play that game where you bring a 6 pack in the shower and you gotta drink them all before they get warm... LOL


 
shit, i don't need a shower to play that game


----------



## Mouse

being dirty DOES give you punk point unfortunately but they shouldn't make up 90% of your punk point quota.


----------



## mksnowboarder

I'm surprised no one said this, but campfires are the best thing for covering odor, and I love the smell. Campfire + Deodorant, shower when available.

mike


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

loaf said:


> a lot of things can be solved by simply taking a shower. Wherever and whenever you can. Being dirty doesn't give you crust punk points or make you ride trains better. It makes you smell like shit and contract skin diseases like staph and mrsa. So the biggest thing to do is take a shower once or twice a week or whenever offered. Remember you don't lose crust punk points if you do!


 
fucking traitor


----------



## nuckfumbertheory

the dr bronner wash method people, take a bowl or half sink full of water add a capful of dr bronner peppermint throw your washcloth in and scrub from toe to head. easy breezy beautiful dr bronner boy or girl.


----------



## Kalalau

if you're urban.. baby wipes, smal, don't spill in your pack, and you can wash your ass nuts pits and face (the only things that matter) not necessarily in that order.
If you're in the woods... just get some sunshine and smoke on that funk and it'll be fine.
I had staph for 2 years, and I took a shower regularly... so the whole shower thing = no staph is Bullshit.

oh and on occasion I'll fill my spacebag with water, leave it in the sun and take a hot shower for the joy of hot water running on my body.


----------



## Shade

its about personal comfort with me, if i feel gross ill rinse with water , if im comfy and alittle dirtty then whatever, ive never been much of a stinky person even when traveling, just BO is it, ill stink when im sweaty then it goes away....


----------



## vegetarianathan

Its Friday now, so I haven't showered in about a week and I don't stink. If anything, its my clothes which I haven't washed in an even longer time. I almost never wear deodorant or shower unless I feel the need too. My body tells me when the funk is coming, and I act accordingly.


----------



## Dial

Survival involves staying clean, dry, fed, and hydrated. Also, free.


----------



## Mouse

washing clothing is usually the best thing you can do short of showering.


----------



## Amish

yeah thats usualy the problem is my clothes end up smellin long before i do and i only take showers when i absolutely have to, unless i got one available to me everyday then its a bit different, but i only use unscented bars of soap preferably natural or organic and if i cant get that then its just soap, i dont care much for the fancy shit , sometimes it smells nice but t me thats about it...


----------



## vandalette

Honestly being on the road i always smell and when i go without a shower for a while and then randomly get the offer to shower somewhere and i do, i always feel dirtier and itchy. Soap doesn't help anything. Back in the olden days no one had soap just water and they all smelt like there natural funk and it was normal. The reason most people feel the need to use soap and all these other products that make you smell like some perfume is because of the media always advertising it and sticking it in peoples brains that you must shower twice a day and smell and look good all the time. This is a crock of shit and i'd rather be my natural self.


----------



## Mouse

what old days are you referring to? perfumed soaps have been around since... flowers?


----------



## vandalette

you really think people used soap/flower fragrances to make themselves smell nice all the time. I doubt this very much so, the only ones who probably cared enough to use it would be the rich yuppies of those days.


----------



## Mouse

crusties are timeless.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i like showers, but i like dirt more
keeping yourself clean for health reasons i thought was common sense
but i guess thats just cause imma girl or something
i usually smell like dirt and veggies
the things that get crusty are mostly only my feet, hands, and neck if im wearing lots of neckalces
i agree, though
if being disgusting is the onyl way you can think of getting "punk points"
then you must not be that "punk"
considering being a punk is more political than a dirty contest.
if theres a shower , take one or at least keep the important part clean
for health reasons if nothing else


----------



## fordlover58401

i take a shower even if it is waiting till the middle of the night sneaking into some1 yard n using there garden hose real quick!


----------



## endciv




----------



## panik

Mouse said:


> washing clothing is usually the best thing you can do short of showering.


 
yeah I don't know, I can bathe in a sink. washing my filthy, sweat-soaked clothes is usually more important to me. if you wash your shit semi-regularly it will rot less fast, also. in my head it seems like your clothing is what holds most of the nasty stuff.
there's nothing more gross to me than taking a shower then having to put on my flthy clothes...yuck!


----------



## wartomods

dirt is alright, sweat, etc is alright, but fuck if you have piss, vomit or poop on you, get a fucking bath and clean clothes.


----------



## mandapocalypse

Beegod Santana said:


> Gotta keep that protective layer of dirt to keep the immunities up ya know?


 
Hehehee.


----------



## vandalette

panik said:


> there's nothing more gross to me than taking a shower then having to put on my flthy clothes...yuck!


 
I agree exactly. If i can't wash my clothes whats really the point of taking a shower. Your just putting back on your stench anyways. Taking a bird bath to wash my girly parts is the best way i keep clean.


----------



## catingeorgia

shit shower and shave...rinse wash repeat


----------



## axolotl

*
*

"A growing number of people are cutting down on daily showering and hair-washing. So could you join the extreme soap-dodgers?

"The New York Times has just reported on a new trend towards what's sometimes known as soap-dodging. Among those who have cut down on daily showers, baths or hair-washing were a woman who swipes a sliced lemon under her armpits instead of deodorant, another who uses baby wipes to freshen up after her lunchtime runs, and a salesman who shampoos only once a month and gave up anti-perspirant for three years."

*
*


----------



## vandalette

wow, everything always becomes a trend.


----------



## piratehobo

I'd like to believe we all kinda just know when we need to shower/de-smellify. I'm housed up right now, so have access to a shower daily. But really, I dislike showering (I guess I'm lazy) and only do it when I get that "ehhh, better shower this week..."


----------



## Uncle Mom

hartage said:


> A traveler friend of mine swears by those expensive hiking clothes. He said the anti-microbial pants/shirt/underwear that you can get at REI are worth it. He swears he can get away with 2 months no shower AND not stink. Any input on that from others that have tried these anti-microbial clothes ?



sounds expensive. expensive usually means too much work.


----------



## Uncle Mom

I like to think I am trendy.


----------



## 3t87

i try to shower when ever offered/available, i love to drink a beer and smoke a joint when possible, when i cant shower i atleast clean the intbetweens of my toes along with my nuts with baby wipes to keep them from getting foot,crotch rot (not cool)


----------



## phate215

So I did a bit of research into using chlorophyll as a deodorizer. Here's a study on it. If you don't feel like reading it, basically it says that chlorophyll doesn't deodorize any sort of body oder. While it's been advertised as such, it's a lie.

Assessment of Chlorophyll as a Deodorant


----------



## dharmabumpkin

nuckfumbertheory mentioned dr bonners and i second that. its cheap, a little goes a long way, and it can be used for litterally everything. wash your clothes, hair, and brush your teeth with it. no joke. its good stuff.


----------



## NBDDreamer

john1158 said:


> i like to drink beer in the shower.....
> Nothing beats a nice hot shower and a nice cold beer.......


 
oooooooohhhhhhh yeah.


----------



## joshbryan

oceans and rivers and what not are nice


----------



## Shakou

Showers are good things, but aren't always available when you're on the road.. Taking a shower requires you to find someone who has one and would be willing to let you use it. It's not always that easy when traveling through places. When my husband and I were on the road, we carried a huge thing of bath wipes that we bought at Walmart for $3, and would scrub down our entire bodies. That kept the smell down big time. My husband can stand it a lot more then me, but my biggest issue is the feeling of greasy hair. I hate it, and attempting to wash it in a sink in a gas station is fucking retarded.


----------



## thisisme

i always have a spray bottle with a mixture of tea tree and water. i just spray it on my pits and crotch or the crotch or armpits of my clothes when i need it. Tea Tree has anti-microbial properties so it can be used on wounds too. simple but effective.


----------



## keg

took a shower yesterday and today i am sick....


----------



## Uncle Mom

don't blame the shower!


----------



## Missy

It's a given that there are times you can't shower and will smell like crap but when the option to shower comes up I take it.


----------



## jughound

bmb;70956 i love taking showers said:


> showers and clean cloaths definetly help a person blend in with the crowd. . I'm not the least bit crusty and cops don't pass me a second glance in town or out on the highway. not being too crusty also helps you get rides while hitching, which is kind of nice. i've only been stranded 2 times in my life i usually get picked up after only a few hours. being clean just makes a person's life easier.


----------



## vegscout

OH YES i am a firm believer in keeping, if nothing else, yer crotch clean. An itchy bum is to fun. I'm a fan of Dr. Bronners soap and a cold mountain stream!


----------



## Kim Chee

I used to have a girlfriend that liked me to NOT shower after work and just get it on as soon as I came home. I'm not so sure she'd be as appreciative when I skip a full shower weeks on end though, but then again...
I don't like it when even I can say I stink (which is probably about a week after everybody else thinks I stink). If I don't have full shower access, I make sure I at least get the hair/scalp, ass/crotch and feet regularly. 
Swapping out underwear and socks after washing not only feels good, but it is the right thing to do. Also, nails trimmed and hands frequently washed will go a long way towards warding off illness. 







in short: Wash that nasty ass, you're gonna be glad you did!


----------



## soapybum

Another good place to get showers is either ymca, sports facilities etc or swimming pools at parks.


----------



## wildboy860

im not the biggest fan of showers, espc. when on the road. i usually go a month or so without a shower on the road. to suffice that i use baby wipes on my ass when it starts to itch and the same for my crotch. i change my socks every few days and when i do i put a shit ton of gold bond powder in them and with that im usually pretty good, it really helps keep the athletes foot away.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

when i have the oppurtunity ..ill spend the whole day in the bathtub..not cause im a neat freak..but cause i FUCKING LOVE HOT WATER


----------



## whaleofashrimp

If i dont have access to hot water im content with my crust


----------



## scales

i use desitin maximum strenth paste if works great


----------



## scales

desitin is mostly on your inner thighs or your butt crack though i don't know about your actual ass hole that might be hemorrhoids !


----------



## scales

if its hard for you to take showers then at least try to take one at least ones a week and you'll be fine. a lot of beaches have showers outside that you could use I've used them before and get butt naked i don't care but its late all ready when i do it


----------



## shiftingGEARS

I piss in the shower.


----------



## Dead horse

Clean your crotch whenever possible but ya for fuck sakes strive to clean your god damn body even if you gotta jump in a fucking lake or haul off dollar store buckets full of warm water from mcdonalds. Its fucking water its not going to kill you. And use soap too


----------



## Dead horse

scales said:


> if its hard for you to take showers


Its not hard to take a shower. Some people just get so consumed with laziness that they don't think of it as a normal thing to do, Even in the dead of winter living in the bush i had a giant enamel spittoon pot i could wash out with snow and fill and boil to wash my self in. I don't know about some people but i feel like a fucking stallion when it comes to attracting the opposite sex and guys, girls don't want you if you fucking stink and have scabies so save yourself time from jerking off and just clean yourself up


----------



## watisthisidonteven

what the fuck is wrong with you people

"oh no i dont use deodorant or anything"
OH HEAVEN FORFEND YOU INVEST 4 DOLLARS IN A YOUR PERSONAL HYGIENE 

"dont eat mcdonalds then you won't have to waste water showering every day"
ITS NOT A WASTE OF WATER ITS LIVING IN A 1ST WORLD COUNTRY YOU SELF IMPORTANT SMELLY FUCK

"you smell worse after a shower"
YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG

ive got new for all of you who think "people dont notice a smell" or "i dont smell or anything"
YOU SMELL. TAKE A FUCKING SHOWER. YES, SOAP IS GOOD FOR YOU. WELCOME TO THE 19TH CENTURY. 

im seriously flabbergasted at the attitude people have her regarding hygiene. ok if you're on the bum riding the rails there aren't showers thats fine. but why the fuck are you acting like showers and deodorant make you soft or some such thing? there's a word normal people in civilized society use for "smelling human". its called body odor. "oh but deodorant companies invented the idea of B.O. in the early 1920s". yes, and cola had cocaine in it and women couldn't vote and laudanum was available OTC then too. THINGS CHANGE YOU FUCKING WEIRDOS. SHOWER YOURSELF WITH WATER AND SOAP PLZ.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

I don't use the deodorant but I sure do love a nice steaming hot shower burning all the filth away. If someone doesn't like my musk when I am dirty, well its not my problem that's theirs.


----------



## watisthisidonteven

no, that's your problem, because you SMELL. 

why would you NOT use deodorant? because its affordable, makes you smell good, and reduces underarm wetness thereby making you comfortable? because it makes interacting with people easier and increases their opinion of you? 

is it some kind of conspiracy? like fluoride, instead strengthening your teeth, makes you a slave to the one world government and the Lemurians and Illuminati who run it? 

seriously explain this to me. "deodorant has aluminum in it". yes and freight trains have rusty nails on them, but embracing that danger is apparently cool, while smelling good is apparently uncool.


----------



## frzrbrnd

lol at someone coming onto a forum filled with dirty kids and telling them they're dirty.


----------



## watisthisidonteven

frzrbrnd said:


> lol at someone coming onto a forum filled with dirty kids and telling them they're dirty.


you make a good point
i didn't come here for this purpose, i swear!
i was just overwhelmed.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

First i could give two shits what anyone thinks of me, if someone doesn't like me because i smell a little bad well that is in fact their problem, Iam not here to impress uppity douche bags.

Second i would rather buy food for myself instead of a stick of deodorant.

Third worry about your self bud, that's the real cool thing to do.


----------



## watisthisidonteven

someone who washes themselves with soap and water and maintains the agreed upon standard of hygiene for the last 40 years = uppity douche bag

i AM worried about myself bud. i have to SIT next to you on the subway.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

I don't ride the subways I have feet, so you wont have that on your list of problems.
and if you knew how to read I actually do shower, i just don't buy deodorant..
thank you for the laughs its been pleasant.


----------



## Kim Chee

watisthisidonteven said:


> someone who washes themselves with soap and water and maintains the agreed upon standard of hygiene for the last 40 years = uppity douche bag
> 
> i AM worried about myself bud. i have to SIT next to you on the subway.


 When I discover myself in close quarters with somebody who is stinking, some things come to mind:
I can move to another place.
I can get over it and appreciate that they don't smell like some nasty cover up store bought stench.
I can be glad I don't smell that bad.
I can open my pits a little, meld odors and savor the aroma.
I can go on.
Being clean is really a good thing, but if you are so stuck on the PERSONAL hygiene of another you might consider taking a closer look at your own shortcomings.


----------



## frzrbrnd

someone who doesn't smell -- i wonder what the chances are that they do manual labor for a living?


----------



## bryanpaul

the GOOD gals, like stinky boys ...tee hee.......... dont wash them pheromones off TOO often


----------



## frzrbrnd

it is not, by far, outside of the realm of possibility that a woman might say to a man -- a man who identifies as a dirty kid, no less! --, "i like your man-funk." i have even heard it myself!


----------



## scales

shiftingGEARS said:


> I don't ride the subways I have feet, so you wont have that on your list of problems.
> and if you knew how to read I actually do shower, i just don't buy deodorant..
> thank you for the laughs its been pleasant.


you're opinion seams directed to me i wasent talking about you it was just in general


----------



## shiftingGEARS

no not you pal the chode above my post


----------



## acer910

frzrbrnd said:


> it is not, by far, outside of the realm of possibility that a woman might say to a man -- a man who identifies as a dirty kid, no less! --, "i like your man-funk." i have even heard it myself!


indeed!
i didnt beleive it the first time i heard it... but alas, its true!


----------



## Tude

frzrbrnd said:


> someone who doesn't smell -- i wonder what the chances are that they do manual labor for a living?


 
My freaking ex-husband. He could be outside all day doing sports, etc, worked as a plumber, worked out at a very smelly gym, competed in amateur power lifting events - and that man could wring out his t-shirt - have water streaming out of it and he never smelled of B.O. at all. The only time he smelled was when he would come home from his plumbing job and then he stunk of downright nasty sewer.


----------



## Shakou

I personally HAVE to take a shower, because I go nuts with greasy hair. However, as funny as it may sound, I've kind of taken a liking to the traveler "smell". I have good friends who rarely take a shower, but who will jump in a lake or find a sink to rinse off and clean themselves in. They don't even notice the fact that they smell in any way until someone in a store or on a bus says "Oh God they smell like ass". But to me they smell like camp fire, leaves, and dirt which I kind of like


----------



## RockerBilly

I wish crusty travellers would take more inspiration from the gypsies. Proper Romani gypsies are completely obsessed with hygeine. They have strict rules and rituals they undergo in order to stay clean and enforce their personal hygeine. This is the whole origin of why Europeans think gypsies have magical powers, because in medieval times the gypsies were clean and never got the plague or got sick, because they were so clean. They understood germ theory back when western medicine thought drilling holes in your head would cure insanity.


----------



## ped

So did native americans. They were grossed out by the whitemans stink. And no surprise guess who it was that brought mass new pathogens to this continent. Funk is a western european thing. The church used to forbid frequent bathing as it was decreed hedonistic by the pope.


I don't mind giving rides to typical BO laden travelers because I generally go a few days myself. But I've had a few that I told to get the fuck out because they smelled like urine and fresh dysenteric feces. They had to of made it a strong effort to wash as little as possible.


----------



## Sc0ut

i love showers cause even though i like my sex dirty i prefer to be clean when i masturbate


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Shakou said:


> I personally HAVE to take a shower, because I go nuts with greasy hair. However, as funny as it may sound, I've kind of taken a liking to the traveler "smell". I have good friends who rarely take a shower, but who will jump in a lake or find a sink to rinse off and clean themselves in. They don't even notice the fact that they smell in any way until someone in a store or on a bus says "Oh God they smell like ass". But to me they smell like camp fire, leaves, and dirt which I kind of like


 

sounds weird, but i love that smell of my boyfriend


----------



## RebelWithACause2016

Proper hygiene is so critical to prevention, SO much can be prevented by keeping clean and hygienic. That's one of the big reason I like to travel alone and not let travelers/squatters crash at my place anymore. Some people are so careless about health they essentially become carriers for hella diseases and infections/parasites - lice,scabies,athletes foot/ringworm/staph/etc. But hey, I guess that gives you a punk point? lol.. that's actually why I prefer the direct action activists and hippies these days. People not caring effects others, I'm less concerned about smell than people who rub fungal/staph infections then touch everyones stuff and never washes their hand. Also why I avoid homeless shelter/ymca showers - BRING FLIP FLOPS ::nurse::

lol @ ppl saying "in the old days they had no soap and water" .... they also had more plagues and and disease outbreaks as well as more parasitic infections ::facepalm::


----------



## Mankini

showers dont help when youre constantly gassy. please, please dont ever toot in the shower. youll wish you hadnt.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Even if you can't get showers all that often, you can always save up for a few essential oils and all natural tinctures  I stay pretty hygienic and low stink by rubbing witch hazel extract on my skin every day. It's incredible how much dirt it picks up. Gives your skin a nice glow, too. Essential oils can help you smell nice, and there's tons of scents. Take your pick. Albeit, these aren't the cheapest things around, but if you do the whole temp job/seasonal work thing, it's not hard to pick up a couple of bottles while you have cash on hand. They last forever and a half, and they don't make you smell like the candle aisle of a Wal Mart supercenter 
Then again, there's nothing wrong with the smell of human. It can definitely get a bit out of hand, though.


----------



## Mankini

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> Even if you can't get showers all that often, you can always save up for a few essential oils and all natural tinctures  I stay pretty hygienic and low stink by rubbing witch hazel extract on my skin every day. It's incredible how much dirt it picks up. Gives your skin a nice glow, too. Essential oils can help you smell nice, and there's tons of scents. Take your pick. Albeit, these aren't the cheapest things around, but if you do the whole temp job/seasonal work thing, it's not hard to pick up a couple of bottles while you have cash on hand. They last forever and a half, and they don't make you smell like the candle aisle of a Wal Mart supercenter
> Then again, there's nothing wrong with the smell of human. It can definitely get a bit out of hand, though.




how much is too much, in termz of stench? i'm cool with bo. but if someone toots you can count me out.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Eh, I guess once your dirt is causing you health problems like scabies or lice. That's where I'd draw the line, lol. Time to take better care of yourself. Other than that, I could give less of a shit


----------



## Mankini

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> Eh, I guess once your dirt is causing you health problems like scabies or lice. That's where I'd draw the line, lol. Time to take better care of yourself. Other than that, I could give less of a shit




i know a guy named "hernando" here in town who reeks like a thousand different thingz. i would beat his azz but that boi is funqi. seriously. In all seriousness: he came in tha soup kitchen today. 2 houseflies kept landing on the seat of his pantz: he'd shoo em away but they kept returning.


----------



## urchin

I get worried when the lice start protesting someone's BO.


----------



## Mankini

longz nobody has pinwormz. they SUCK.


----------



## creature

there are *so* many ways to keep clean..
admittedly a pain in the ass, often enough, but keeping the crevices degreased is not that hard, at all.

folks who don't stay nominally clean are litteraly *dangerous*..

i mean, when people's hands are fucking obviously unwashed for over a week, it becomes fucking difficult to even share food with them.

also, when folks have poor hand hygiene, you can damn well bet they don't take care of their teeth..
it makes more work for the asshole offering help because it's impossible to share utensils, much less bottles or cups.. i've had episodes where i've had to spray my fucking van down with disinfect & bug spray..

i mean, truly.. if people's hands are reasonably clean, it's a good reference point..
they can do what they want, & that's cool, but it's utterly fucking unfair to make others risk communicables in order to transport or feed their fucking asses..
folks on the road get stinky.. that's a given, & nothing to get too uptight about..
but wash yer mouth out & wash yer hands, & if you get a chance, use some soap & paper towels on your asscrack, too..

it isn't even about courtesy, when you get right down to it.. it's a fucking survival skill..

now admittedly, this is mostly a bitch, & most people on here a enough common sense to deal with the circumstances of being on the road..

there are also a ton of great ideas for staying hygienically sound, on here..

i've bitch it before, though..

BEING FUCKING PHYSICALLY FILTHY IS ****NOT**** A VALID POLITICAL OR PHILOSOPHICAL PRACTICE WHEN YOU ARE ASKING OTHERS IN GENERAL TO BE ACTIVE WITH YOU.

it just fucking isn't.

it's brainshit.

now.. if you belong to a community that doesn't wash, fine..
or if you shit yourself in a cop car or some such, maybe that is even admirable..

the only reason i could think it would be considered rational by anyone not actually under the duress of trauma, though, is that they think "shit.. if people see i'm so fucked up, they'll feel more sorry for me & give me *more* fucking money when i beg.."


----------



## creature

BTW.. a good soap to use is dog/cat flea soap or shampoo..
it not only kills/reduces the minor insects, it can make you less appealing to them to start with..

grrrarrwwff!!


----------



## Art101

Creature I wish i wrote as well you.You make amazing points and always manage to crack me up.


----------



## Odin

Dog shampoo sounds ideal. 
Been feeling like a mangy cur myself lately lol!

Smelly belly.

Woof! Woof!


----------



## Kim Chee

"creature said:


> ...if people see i'm so fucked up, they'll feel more sorry for me & give me *more* fucking money when i beg.."



I think my cardboard flying income sucked because I and my clothes were almost always clean.

I was unsuccessful at evoking feelings of sympathy for the most part.

On topic:
Momma would tell y'all to clean behind your ears, I'm here to tell you to wash your taint or chode, whichever you may have


----------



## heyitspeanut

mkirby said:


> Personally, I prefer jumping in a lake, river, or ocean to a shower. It's free!




Ah, take caution with bathing in the ocean. If your skin is sensitive, you may get itchy from the salt residue.


----------



## Mankini

heyitspeanut said:


> Ah, take caution with bathing in the ocean. If your skin is sensitive, you may get itchy from the salt residue.



LOL!!! HeyitsPNUT, dont forget also that many municipalities have ''dont dump toxic chemicals-this sewer drains to the ocean'' signs on sewer grates. which means if you bathe on the wrong part of the beach theres raw sewage getting dumped nearby.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

heyitspeanut said:


> Ah, take caution with bathing in the ocean. If your skin is sensitive, you may get itchy from the salt residue.


 thats why you use the showers at the beach after you go swimming. Actually really good way to clean up. Salt is a natural solvent/deodorant. Im not much for artificial scents in most hygene products nowaydays but i do like being clean


----------



## Cantchangeme

Seriously..wash your ass if you stink...unless you just cant theres no excuse for being a dirty bitch...have some fuckin self respect...even animals wash their asses...


----------



## Renegade

well for anyone interested they sell 5 gallon portable camp showers that fold up in your pack.. i use to own one and they are pretty sick..here is a picture..


----------



## ped

^ yep that's my primary shower on the road. LOVE that thing. Boil some water and mix it for just the right temp.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Renegade said:


> well for anyone interested they sell 5 gallon portable camp showers that fold up in your pack.. i use to own one and they are pretty sick..here is a picture..



Sorry I rated that "off topic". My phone must have glitched.

Those things are neat! Had one when I was rubbertramping in the old station wagon


----------



## Renegade

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> Sorry I rated that "off topic". My phone must have glitched.
> 
> Those things are neat! Had one when I was rubbertramping in the old station wagon


 
We are cool  dude they sell advanced ones with curtains so i can hang that shit up in GG park and no one has to see my white ass..


----------



## todd

BEST SOAP EVER !!!!!!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

todd said:


> View attachment 35347
> 
> BEST SOAP EVER !!!!!!




I second that. Works for EVERYTHING. Wash your cookin' pot, your clothes, your hair, your body, your SOUL.


----------



## todd

*Here are 14 things you can actually do with Dr. Bronner's soaps:*
*1. Body Wash:* This soap is awesome as body wash, and will last forever. Squirt a small amount on a wash cloth or loofah, and it will lather up extremely well.

*2. Face Wash:* These products are 100% organic, made with vegetable oils and coconut oil to help it lather, so they're good for your skin. Put two to three drops on wet hands, and wash your face as normal.

*3. Shampoo:* The Dr. Bronner's brand now makes shampoo specifically for your hair, but a lot of people still like to use the soap. Put roughly half a tablespoon in your hand and work it into damp hair. You'll most likely need to use a conditioner afterwards to detangle your hair.

*4. Bath Soap:* Dr. Bronner's does lather a lot, but not so much in a tub of water (unless extremely agitated with water jets) — it will be more like a bath oil. Depending on water amount, put roughly two tablespoons of the soap into the running water.

*5. Baby Wash:* The mild version of this soap is especially good for infants. Because it's not made with any chemicals and only contains organic ingredients, it will be especially gentle on babies' skin.

*6. Shaving Cream:* There's no excuse to buy expensive shaving cream. Just work this soap into a lather, shave, and rinse when done. You'll need approximately 10 drops for your face, three drops for under arms, and a teaspoon for legs.

*7. Clearing Congestion:* When you're not feeling well, put one tablespoon of Dr. Bronner's into a bowl of steaming hot water. Drape a towel over you head, and breathe in the mist until your congestion clears. This is particularly good with the Peppermint-scented soap.

*8. Cleaning Dishes:* Dr. Bronner's recommends diluting the soap 1:10 with water, and then squirting the diluted mix onto a scrub brush. This only works when hand washing dishes, and not in a dishwasher.

*9. Laundry:* Use 1/3 – 1/2 cup of soap for a large load in a normal washer. Most people also recommend combining with a cup of baking soda or Borax (a type of powder used in a variety of household laundry and cleaning products) and diluting with water.

*10. Cleaning Your House:*

*a. Mopping:* Pour 1/2 cups of soap in 3 gallons of hot water.

*b. Windows:* Add a tablespoon of soap into a quart of water in a spray bottle. Follow up with pure club soda or half vinegar/half water to prevent streaking.

*c. All-Purpose Cleaner:* Pour 1/4 cup of Dr. Bronner's soap into a quart of water in a spray bottle.

*11. Fruit/Vegetable Rinse:* Put a dash of the soap into a bowl of water and drunk your produce and scrub with hands to get off any dirt. Rinse in cold water.

*12. Dog Washing:* The amount of soap you use will vary widely depending on the size, hair type/length, and overall dirtiness of your dog. Wet your dog thoroughly, then start to work the soap up and down his body until there's a good lather. Rinse.

*13. Plant Spray For Bugs:* To keep bugs from gnawing on your plants, add one tablespoon of soap into a quart of water and spray onto plants. You can also add some cayenne pepper or cinnamon into the mix.

*14. Ant Spray:* Though less common, some followers of Dr. Bronner's say the soap is good for fighting ants. Put 1/4 cup of the Tea Tree soap into a quart of water and spray infected areas. (Note: This concentration will burn plants.)

*And 4 things you should NOT do with Dr. Bronner's:*
*1. Douche:* Older labels of Dr. Bronner's included a suggestion for ladies to douche with the soap. Bronner believed using the soap as a post-coital douche would restore the body’s natural pH. Doctors for years have debunked this myth, and it has since been removed from the labels.

*2. Use As Deodorant:* Sure you could wipe the oil on your underarms, but it won't do anything to keep you from sweating and smelling, plus you'll feel sticky all day.

*3. Use As Toothpaste:* You can do this (just put a drop on your toothbrush), and some people do. However, not only will it foam a lot, but it does not taste like peppermint or citrus or almond — it tastes like soap.

*4. Use As Mouth Wash:* Again, this is soap. It tastes like soap. If you don't want soap in your mouth, do not use this as mouthwash.


----------



## pewpew

Renegade said:


> well for anyone interested they sell 5 gallon portable camp showers that fold up in your pack.. i use to own one and they are pretty sick..here is a picture..


 

I had one of these, I've been trying to stay lighter than what I used to be so tossed it out. They do work pretty well when you have the time to let it sit in the sun a bit. I'd probably get one again if I ever decide to set up a semi perm camp.

I'm good with my wet wipes tho, just to keep the face and sweet spots clean and then motel showers about 2 or 3 times a month is sufficient enough for me, or river if I'm lucky enough and when the weather is nice.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Wow this *Dr. Bronner's soap sounds awesome. Where can I find or boost some from? im thinking of buying a big bottle and then putting it in smaller bottles to put in my packsac *


----------



## todd

I usually get it at my local drug store


----------



## Jone

This thread is long. Truckers get points on thier cards when they buy gas. They earn showers at TA's. Instead of spanging for $12, ask a trucker if they have extra showers on their card, some of them don't use them all. They'll bring you a shower ticket. It way faster than spanging for cash. I get free showers really fast, n feel on top of the world, n oh, so clever. That's a 'resource' for staying clean.


----------



## Berky

Wow this is an old thread, but I have something to add that I think will help. Ladies, buy yourself some feminine wipes! These are good for keeping 'down there' clean and your pH balanced and you can use them for other parts of your body if needed (armpits, or face, just not in that order!)
They are also very compact and individually wrapped so you can stash a few at the top of your bag and the rest in the big compartment of your bag for later use. The only downside I see to these is that they aren't flushable, but because each wipe comes in its own package, you can just put them back in and throw them out later. I haven't traveled quite yet so I have no idea how effective they are, but they have gotten me out of a pinch in my everyday life before. If you're wondering, I use Summer's Eve brand wipes. They are not too strongly scented, which I like. Certainly worth a try!

If anyone does this, let me know how it works out.


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Thought id throw my exes homeade toothpaste in here. This is her recipe...

Measurements are not fixed or precise, measurements vary depending on the Jar being used.
For an average small jar:
4/6 Baking Soda
1/6 (+a little bit more) Bentonite Clay
1-2 tsp Turmeric (tooth whitener)
1-2 tsp Ground Sage (antiseptic)
1 tsp Salt (good for enamel)
12-16 drops Peppermint Essential Oil
10 drops Rosemary EO
5-7 drops Tea Tree EO (optional, may be strong for some to handle but good for your teeth)

STIR dry ingredients well.
THEN add the Essential Oils, and stir.
THEN add a little water, slowly, and stir it, do not over water!!!!
Mix it well until a paste forms. If you put too much water slowly add more baking soda.
You can flavour it with Cinnamon, or careful consideration of other EOs.

(The ingredients are usually bought bulk so its something you would need to store and take a container of finished product on the road probably. I find that recipe pretty bitter and earthy, more flavour would be my recomendation but it depends on your pallet)


----------



## siid

Some suggestions that may or may not have already been said: 

Planet fitness membership 20$/month you can go anywhere in the country, use the shower. 

Free gym trials (CRUNCH, 24 hour fitness, local gyms) can be a day, few days, a week: Use the shower 

Just scrub. Use a wash cloth or some shit, the odor and dead skin cells linger no matter how often you shower if you dont scrub. 

If you arent able to change your underwear often, use pantiliners, at least you can change those more frequently and you can get a pack for under a dollar. Discharge is real out here. 

I dont know about you but even if Im down to negative dollars, dont got a dime, dont got shit, dont got food, dont got the will to live, I still got a jar of coconut oil. Oil pulling: git a spoonful of coconut oil in your mouth every morning and swish it around for 10-30 min then spit it out. You can use coconut oil to moisturize your skin, and your hair before washing it. Might be ragged, might be broke, might be starving, but still out here lookin fabulous and serving face, you heard. 

IFFFF you struggle with acne, cycstic acne, hormonal acne, clogged pores, problem skin like me, i breakout from fuckin breathing and cystic pimples hurt like a bitch. Get samples at Sephora, they’re free, get a bunch, collect them, steal them, whatever you wanna do. Depending on how my face feels like fucking up, I collect several samples of the same product so i dont have to carry a big ass bottle of somethin depending on if its for hormonal acne or whatever, or just to purge my pores like irish moor mud, or a microdermabrasion scrub and keep it in my bag. Yea i know this doesnt apply to most of you and you can eat whatever you want and roll around in trash all day and you never thought about a pimple in your life, but some of us aint as lucky!


----------



## Goldenvoid

Dollar store is great for shower in a bottle . Rubbing alcohol is perfect for a lot of uses. 70% is good without drying out the skin too bad. Plus cleaning cuts and scrapes. Start cook fires.


----------



## Goldenvoid

Hood River Oregon on hwy 87 outside of Stumptown has a marina with 25c for minutes shower. Open from May till oct.


----------



## peacefulmonokai

Damnit. User error wrong thread. Sorry folks.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

siid said:


> Some suggestions that may or may not have already been said:
> 
> Planet fitness membership 20$/month you can go anywhere in the country, use the shower.
> 
> Free gym trials (CRUNCH, 24 hour fitness, local gyms) can be a day, few days, a week: Use the shower
> 
> Just scrub. Use a wash cloth or some shit, the odor and dead skin cells linger no matter how often you shower if you dont scrub.
> 
> If you arent able to change your underwear often, use pantiliners, at least you can change those more frequently and you can get a pack for under a dollar. Discharge is real out here.
> 
> I dont know about you but even if Im down to negative dollars, dont got a dime, dont got shit, dont got food, dont got the will to live, I still got a jar of coconut oil. Oil pulling: git a spoonful of coconut oil in your mouth every morning and swish it around for 10-30 min then spit it out. You can use coconut oil to moisturize your skin, and your hair before washing it. Might be ragged, might be broke, might be starving, but still out here lookin fabulous and serving face, you heard.
> 
> IFFFF you struggle with acne, cycstic acne, hormonal acne, clogged pores, problem skin like me, i breakout from fuckin breathing and cystic pimples hurt like a bitch. Get samples at Sephora, they’re free, get a bunch, collect them, steal them, whatever you wanna do. Depending on how my face feels like fucking up, I collect several samples of the same product so i dont have to carry a big ass bottle of somethin depending on if its for hormonal acne or whatever, or just to purge my pores like irish moor mud, or a microdermabrasion scrub and keep it in my bag. Yea i know this doesnt apply to most of you and you can eat whatever you want and roll around in trash all day and you never thought about a pimple in your life, but some of us aint as lucky!




I have really oily skin and im prone to blackheads alot, and yeah i do get a few pimples a week, still not alot like some people, but it does bother me too, thanks for the advice thou


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Jone said:


> This thread is long. Truckers get points on thier cards when they buy gas. They earn showers at TA's. Instead of spanging for $12, ask a trucker if they have extra showers on their card, some of them don't use them all. They'll bring you a shower ticket. It way faster than spanging for cash. I get free showers really fast, n feel on top of the world, n oh, so clever. That's a 'resource' for staying clean.




thats a smart and awesome idea! but i dont if they do that in my neck of the woods in northern ontario, canada.


----------



## siid

Childgoddess said:


> I have really oily skin and im prone to blackheads alot, and yeah i do get a few pimples a week, still not alot like some people, but it does bother me too, thanks for the advice thou



dude my blackheads are out of this world right now im dying Lmao there is nothing sephora can do about this at this point Lmaolmao


----------



## MetalBryan

One facility I am familiar with is an equestrian center. This center operates a lot like a public park - regular but seasonal hours, lots of parking, good access...

The bathrooms located within the horse stalls each had showers. Probably for people covered in horse shit to wash off, though I know these restrooms are regularly maintained. The horse show / race season was at an end, so they would be locked up soon. The stalls had lot of open, unlocked access... great squatting if you don't mind horses and early morning maintenance crews.

I don't know if it's worth driving out of your way to check out your local equestrian center or public horse track. I'm just posting to add one more bullet point on a list of places to shower.


----------



## BusGypsy

If you have poor hygiene, you're gonna get pushed out of a lot of places, and people won't let you use their restroom. Dirty feels gross, even cats groom, it just seems like a good idea.


----------



## BusGypsy

hartage said:


> A traveler friend of mine swears by those expensive hiking clothes. He said the anti-microbial pants/shirt/underwear that you can get at REI are worth it. He swears he can get away with 2 months no shower AND not stink. Any input on that from others that have tried these anti-microbial clothes ?



REI gear is expensive but awesome.


----------



## All Who Wander

Just get a bucket, drop trow, and scrub your infested taint on a busy street corner. Promise somebody will make sure you get access to a shower real fast. Jesus I can't believe this convo.


----------



## BusGypsy

if you can't believe this convo, why are you in it trolling? Obviously a lot of people are finding it helpful.


----------



## Prophetess333

Loaf said:


> A lot of things can be solved by simply taking a shower. Wherever and whenever you can. Being dirty doesn't give you crust punk points or make you ride trains better. It makes you smell like shit and contract skin diseases like staph and MRSA. So the biggest thing to do is take a shower once or twice a week or whenever offered. Remember you don't lose crust punk points if you do!



MRSA is very scary! I actually got it from folks in Fla who didn't go to a dr (smh!) And i had a small cut from a crab trap & my ex and i ate over their house that night.
I had to go to the Dr's and have the infected flesh cut out, few days later the packing in my thumb ripped out by idiot hospital. Then constantly have to change dressings. It's definitely not something one wants to catch while traveling. 
It's curable, now I've a dent in my thumb to add to my scar collection.
But yeah, i caught it from someone who lived in a 'house'.


----------



## Prophetess333

Baby powder is good for feet and you can "wash" your hair by brushing it through it. 
Tea Tree oil shampoo or body wash good for preventing parasites to lice.
If you get pure (100% tea tree oil) it needs to really be diluted with shampoo, bodywash or another oil (i.e. witch hazel). You can also add to laundry detergent.
Please know it's toxic for pets & do not ingest.
(I think i posted about tea tree oil before, yet I've been using it a lot as of late so I'm on a kick please forgive me l)


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Dont know is this is posted here yet....
It may not be everywhere but i know in alot of places campgrounds have pay showers. Usually a dollar for 5 minutes around here. I have called and asked places if i can come off the road and use their showers. Pointless. Just walk onto the property, they usually arent locked or have security during the day (too many people running in and out) gind the showers, and have your coins ready. Some have code doors, but its easy enough to go in as someone comes out. This wont work at every campsite but ive had good luck with it so far.


----------



## David1

Loaf said:


> A lot of things can be solved by simply taking a shower. Wherever and whenever you can. Being dirty doesn't give you crust punk points or make you ride trains better. It makes you smell like shit and contract skin diseases like staph and MRSA. So the biggest thing to do is take a shower once or twice a week or whenever offered. Remember you don't lose crust punk points if you do!


The YMCA nationally has now changed its policy to allow people who need a shower to get one for free or a nominal fee as long as its not a pattern . Being a member of one Y gets you access to the other 1,500 Ys across the USA and Y membership is as cheap as 30.00 a month.


----------



## Persimmon

Being a traveler doesn't mean that you have to be dirty or stinky.
Personal hygiene is important no matter where you are.
Bathrooms are available just about everywhere these days.

Spongebaths are helpful, and make a world of difference, until there's capabilities of taking a real shower. Staying clean is healthy, in tons of ways. 
If you're worried about bugs use unscented soap, and if you want to smell more more like nothing at all you can get scent away soap.
Hunters use it to mask their scent and not scare the animals.


----------



## castler

I don't see why people are scared of the H2o, I usually go to a storm drain if anywhere to bathe. I can't stand being smelly nor do I wanna smell another fellow.


----------



## castler

Just ran across this article - "friends @ 1st sniff" haha, I guess humans are kinda like animals.


----------

